

Show HN: Placebo Button for android - paweln
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=it.nadolski.placebobutton

======
paweln
I created this app inspired by placebobutton.com website (see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9686357](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9686357)).
It somehow motivated me to do it after I pushed button titled "I will create
placebo button android app today" :)

The app allows to share buttons and saves history of all buttons created. If
you have any suggestions for this app - please let me know. I hope you will
enjoy it and the button will bring you many benefits :)

